# Homemade Heartfelt Tube?



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw this thread earlier,
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/312596-homemade-heartfelt-beads-tube.html
and want to take on this project myself...I have tubes that have been sent to me and am curious as to what size drill bit I should use? I have bits as small as 1/16". I just want to make sure that when I mist, I actually get the beads wet, and also, there is no residual bead dust that escapes. I just don't want to pay $30+ for empty tubes from HF. Also, if I just made a few holes in the cap and not the tube itself, would that be an avenue that would be a good idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought the tubes (i'm lazy) from heartfelt. The one issue I see, is it is hard for me to tell if the beads are clear or white. Your solution takes care of that problem.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I decided to not buy the tubes (i'm poor) hahaha! I thought the heartfelt tubes were clear...are they not?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> I saw this thread earlier,
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/312596-homemade-heartfelt-beads-tube.html
> and want to take on this project myself...I have tubes that have been sent to me and am curious as to what size drill bit I should use? I have bits as small as 1/16". I just want to make sure that when I mist, I actually get the beads wet, and also, there is no residual bead dust that escapes. I just don't want to pay $30+ for empty tubes from HF. Also, if I just made a few holes in the cap and not the tube itself, would that be an avenue that would be a good idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


My friends and I have been working on something similar, but I would say that holes in just the cap will not suffice (or at least will not work nearly as well) as holes throughout the tube. This is because you need good surface/air ratio for the beads to work, and although they have the same ratio, if the holes are only in the cap, the air will not move very well, so the air inside the tube (stuck there for the most part, I'd imagine) would be perfect RH, and that near the holes in the cap would be acclimated as well, but you wouldn't have a lot of air exchange from right at beads to the rest of the humidor.

So we have a bunch of plastic test tubes (30 or something for $3 I think on amazon or something like that) and have been trying a variety of ideas. My buddy just picked up a drill press, so he's going that route. I'm pretty lazy so I haven't tried much with mine yet, but for now I use open topped containers (that my GF made from cutting glass) for my HF beads (see pic below) because my humis are located where they will not be bumped or moved at all fo sho.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

Rook83 said:


> I decided to not buy the tubes (i'm poor) hahaha! I thought the heartfelt tubes were clear...are they not?


I didn't think they were that expensive (I got 4 for around $20 with shipping). They are more opaque than clear, and I have to hold them up to the light to really see the color of the beads.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> My friends and I have been working on something similar, but I would say that holes in just the cap will not suffice (or at least will not work nearly as well) as holes throughout the tube. This is because you need good surface/air ratio for the beads to work, and although they have the same ratio, if the holes are only in the cap, the air will not move very well, so the air inside the tube (stuck there for the most part, I'd imagine) would be perfect RH, and that near the holes in the cap would be acclimated as well, but you wouldn't have a lot of air exchange from right at beads to the rest of the humidor.
> 
> So we have a bunch of plastic test tubes (30 or something for $3 I think on amazon or something like that) and have been trying a variety of ideas. My buddy just picked up a drill press, so he's going that route. I'm pretty lazy so I haven't tried much with mine yet, but for now I use open topped containers (that my GF made from cutting glass) for my HF beads (see pic below) because my humis are located where they will not be bumped or moved at all fo sho.


Love that set up!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> My friends and I have been working on something similar, but I would say that holes in just the cap will not suffice (or at least will not work nearly as well) as holes throughout the tube. This is because you need good surface/air ratio for the beads to work, and although they have the same ratio, if the holes are only in the cap, the air will not move very well, so the air inside the tube (stuck there for the most part, I'd imagine) would be perfect RH, and that near the holes in the cap would be acclimated as well, but you wouldn't have a lot of air exchange from right at beads to the rest of the humidor.
> 
> So we have a bunch of plastic test tubes (30 or something for $3 I think on amazon or something like that) and have been trying a variety of ideas. My buddy just picked up a drill press, so he's going that route. I'm pretty lazy so I haven't tried much with mine yet, but for now I use open topped containers (that my GF made from cutting glass) for my HF beads (see pic below) because my humis are located where they will not be bumped or moved at all fo sho.


Thats a lot of beads! I'm using half a pound (150 capacity napoleon II humidor). The HF beads work great, but I need to spread them out...


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

rjseeney said:


> I didn't think they were that expensive (I got 4 for around $20 with shipping). They are more opaque than clear, and I have to hold them up to the light to really see the color of the beads.


I have three drawers, so I would need about 3-6 tubes...I have 8 ounces of beads, so if I had 6 1-ounce tubes, that would be about $30 for empty tubes. The other 2 ounces I would keep in my modified humidifier...I just can't see myself spending $30 on empty tubes...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> Thats a lot of beads! I'm using half a pound (150 capacity napoleon II humidor). The HF beads work great, but I need to spread them out...


Yeah, that's a full lb. I use 4 of the spice jars in my 100ct (along with 2 large rectangle humidifiers switched out w/ beads) 1 spice jar in each drawer (it's a 4 level drawer humi)
Then I have a 75ct I put the 2 lager bottles in the bottom along with 2 spice jars, and then 2 spice jars on the tray in that same humi.

I have a terrible habit of opening my humis multiple times a day, and I keep them open way longer than I should, so I just way overdid it with the beads and things still remain rock solid, or recover within an hour. I feel better safe than sorry. Also, maintenance (rewetting) is at a minimum this way. I can really forget about the humis for weeks at a time and I'd be fine. I just don't/can't.

When she has some time I'll ask the GF to make some more holders for me to replace the larger ones, but for now they work great, because they hold up stacks of cigars for organization in the bottom of the humidor/I'll become unlazy and find a way to use the tubes/my buddy will have a breakthrough with his new drill press.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

Rook83 said:


> I have three drawers, so I would need about 3-6 tubes...I have 8 ounces of beads, so if I had 6 1-ounce tubes, that would be about $30 for empty tubes. The other 2 ounces I would keep in my modified humidifier...I just can't see myself spending $30 on empty tubes...


I hear ya and understand. I only needed 4 medium tubes for my purposes. I looked at doing my own thing, but after figuring the time needed to purchase and modify, it was worth it to me to spend the $22 or so (shipping included) to just buy the empty ones. I have 10 oz of beads.....4 medium tubes, one large tube (i had bought that tube previously, already filled) and 4 oz in a mesh bag.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

SEOH 13 X 100mm Plastic Test Tubes with Caps 25 Pack: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

SEOH 16 X 125mm Plastic Test Tubes with Caps, 25 Pack: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

One of those are the tubes we ordered. Look similar to the tubes used in the linked thread OP mentioned.
If you're already buying something off amazon, just add to your order, and yeah, save a bit rather than buying the premade ones. Plus, I think these are smaller than the HF tubes you can buy, and are actually smaller than many cigars, so if I'm correct, you could just put 1 or 2 of these within the cigar bunches in your drawers, and it should keep humidity excellent-ly.

The best part: there's so many of them- so he ordered some and about 5 of us guys have all the tubes we'd ever need (if we get them to work right with holes etc). Also plenty of room for mistakes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nylons or aquarium filter bags work well
The more surface are the better

Also "7 day" pill box containers with the covers cut off work well


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Nylons or aquarium filter bags work well
> The more surface are the better
> 
> Also "7 day" pill box containers with the covers cut off work well


I use nylons inside of my humidifiers to hold beads I'm switching in to them, but have always wondered if loose beads in nylons would be okay just sitting in a humidor, touching the Spanish cedar or the cigars? Any knowledge of this in particular? Otherwise having them in nylons spread like a sheet across the entire bottom of shelves would be awesome. But again, not sure I'd want my cigars resting on that...


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I use nylons inside of my humidifiers to hold beads I'm switching in to them, but have always wondered if loose beads in nylons would be okay just sitting in a humidor, touching the Spanish cedar or the cigars? Any knowledge of this in particular?


I have loose beads, no nylons, in the bottom of my wineador. They're in a spanish cedar tray. It's not going to damage the cedar and in turn the cedar should inhibit growth of mold and mildew if they become too hydrated at any point in time.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't use any tubes. I use the .22LR ammo plastic containers. Take the slide lid off and the "holder" is a great lid that allows air and humidity to flow in and out.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

thebayratt said:


> I don't use any tubes. I use the .22LR ammo plastic containers. Take the slide lid off and the "holder" is a great lid that allows air and humidity to flow in and out.


I've heard of this a few times now, but still don't really get it. I've seen a few pictures as well, but none with the beads inside. Alas, I also don't shoot regularly, so I have not any empty ammo containers as well... but it does seem resourceful!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've heard of this a few times now, but still don't really get it. I've seen a few pictures as well, but none with the beads inside. Alas, I also don't shoot regularly, so I have not any empty ammo containers as well... but it does seem resourceful!


When I was using KL I just went to the dollar store and got these:

Bulk Small Rectangular Plastic Storage Boxes with Clip-Lock Lids, 3-ct. Packs at DollarTree.com

I took my drill press and drilled a bunch of holes in the lid, with one larger one in the middle. Then I would use a syringe that I had laying around (we like to make jello shots for some of our parties) and refill it by sucking up DW and squirting it into the bigger hole in the middle.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

So an update: I got the tubes and drilled 3/32" holes into the plastic tubes. I was able to utilize 8 tubes, each holding a little less than 1 ounce of beads. I am also using the rectangular humidifier that came with my humidor and filled that with beads. I believe I have about 11 ounces total...I am hoping to put 3 tubes and the rectangular humidifier in the bottom drawer, 3 tubes in the middle drawer, and 2 tubes in top drawer. Hopefully this will give me a stable and consistent 65RH without having to recharge the beads every 3 days!
PS...for some reason the photos won't upload...I hate computers!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a great Idea. I have heart felt bead tubes, which I like but I feel like this will be the way I go when I upgrade my humidore!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

amcwilli1 said:


> This is a great Idea. I have heart felt bead tubes, which I like but I feel like this will be the way I go when I upgrade my humidore!


Yeah, I'm gonna update tomorrow...all the beads and humidifier are in...hopefully its stone cold stable by the morning time!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

UPDATE: 48 hours of 65RH...couldn't be happier. You can see the top two tubes through the glass...I have a shade under 2 ounces on the top, a shade under 4 ounces in the middle drawer, and a shade under 5 ounces in the bottom drawer...I've been opening the humi also, to rearrange now that I have more space...recovery is very very fast. All together I spent $4 on tubes from amazon. I had the drill bits already, but you can buy single drill bits for $0.99 at home depot. The drill bit was black oxide made by Black & Decker. Before this I would have a nylon of beads on the bottom only (didn't think about physics and air flow) and couldn't get above 62RH, but mainly would stick around 60...I'm pretty happy with this...and you can absolutely see the saturation of beads through the plastic tubes easily...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome! Looks like I'll have to continue pressing forward on my project after seeing this remarkable success!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Awesome! Looks like I'll have to continue pressing forward on my project after seeing this remarkable success!


haha you're gonna need way more tubes (saw your 1lb setup from earlier)!


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

thebayratt said:


> I don't use any tubes. I use the .22LR ammo plastic containers. Take the slide lid off and the "holder" is a great lid that allows air and humidity to flow in and out.


That's a great idea!


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> My friends and I have been working on something similar, but I would say that holes in just the cap will not suffice (or at least will not work nearly as well) as holes throughout the tube. This is because you need good surface/air ratio for the beads to work, and although they have the same ratio, if the holes are only in the cap, the air will not move very well, so the air inside the tube (stuck there for the most part, I'd imagine) would be perfect RH, and that near the holes in the cap would be acclimated as well, but you wouldn't have a lot of air exchange from right at beads to the rest of the humidor.
> 
> So we have a bunch of plastic test tubes (30 or something for $3 I think on amazon or something like that) and have been trying a variety of ideas. My buddy just picked up a drill press, so he's going that route. I'm pretty lazy so I haven't tried much with mine yet, but for now I use open topped containers (that my GF made from cutting glass) for my HF beads (see pic below) because my humis are located where they will not be bumped or moved at all fo sho.


Lots of surface area there. Maybe put some saran wrap with holes on it to keep from dumping.


----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have heart felt tubes, but if this works I am gonna try this when I upgrade my humidor


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

amcwilli1 said:


> I have heart felt tubes, but if this works I am gonna try this when I upgrade my humidor


totally worth it...I just couldn't spend that much $$ on empty tubes...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> totally worth it...I just couldn't spend that much $$ on empty tubes...


Same here. Also, I believe these tubes take up less space than HF tubes (not positive though), so I can easily put these in with my cigars and really lose next to nothing (maybe the space a lancero would take up width-wise?)

I started drilling into the plastic tubes I have by hand. About 10 holes in I was like "nope". Drill press it is.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Same here. Also, I believe these tubes take up less space than HF tubes (not positive though), so I can easily put these in with my cigars and really lose next to nothing (maybe the space a lancero would take up width-wise?)
> 
> I started drilling into the plastic tubes I have by hand. About 10 holes in I was like "nope". Drill press it is.


The drilling started cramping my hands hahaha...here's the link for the test tubes...it has the dimensions on it...

10 Pack - 6-inch, 16x150mm Clear Plastic Test Tubes with Caps: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well here's mine. Took some chewing tobacco cans and used them. I chew Timber Wolf Pouches and they come in plastic can with a removable middle section on the lid.
I removed all the stickers and wiped them clean and cut out the middle of the lid. Filled with beads and stretched a mesh piece across the top and snapped the lid back on. I used mesh from some cheap give away jewelry bags but even panty hose would work - stretch it across the top and snap the lid back on. Leaves almost a 2" opening on the top and can be laid in humi flat facing up, on side against a wall, or even hung from underside of lid or tray using magnets. Very versatile and small enough to have several around the box. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## maikhorma (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm the one SeanTheEvans is talking about who ordered the test tubes (i can't quote him because apparently even if i take out the links i still "can't post links"). Actually I ordered this:

.... so I can't post URLs yet, just amazon search for "60 Tube - 16x150mm Clear Plastic Test Tube Set with Caps and Rack"...

The reviews were pretty accurate, poorly packaged, but they do give extras. I ended up with about 75 tubes and 70 caps. Mine came still in pretty good condition, but I wasn't really worried about if they were scratched anyway. Lets see if i can add pictures....

Here are a couple of drilled tubes, with nothing in them:








Here are 3 tubes in my box. Usually I have them on the bottom....








It is very tedious, even with a drill press, but I think I drilled more holes than necessary. There is also no reason these can't be cut down to whatever size you may need. I don't actually have beads, just some cheap silicone gel stuff, but it works for now. When I upgrade I can just dump and refill with the good stuff.


----------



## DWStogie (Feb 25, 2014)

Foe a little larger tubes..... you can purchase the long clear plastic tubes that fit over the long type flourecent light tubes to protect them from breakage. I suppose you could purchase a few of them from a hardware store, cut them to your desired length. these are cheap money, and they also have end caps that can be modified.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I've made some out of the clear plastic tubes that hold larger drill bits but in all honesty, a mesh bag or cheese cloth is way better because you get a lot more bead to air exposure.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

maikhorma said:


> I'm the one SeanTheEvans is talking about who ordered the test tubes (i can't quote him because apparently even if i take out the links i still "can't post links"). Actually I ordered this:
> 
> .... so I can't post URLs yet, just amazon search for "60 Tube - 16x150mm Clear Plastic Test Tube Set with Caps and Rack"...
> 
> ...


Pretty much looks exactly like what I got...you drilled a few more holes than I did...mine seems to be stable though...exactly 7 days and its still at 65%...went up and down 1% a few times due to temperature changes (its cold in chicago and we have radiators that we can't control)...and I've been in an out of the humidor at least twice a day to rearrange or smoke...so I'm pretty happy with the results so far!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

maikhorma said:


> Here are 3 tubes in my box. Usually I have them on the bottom....
> View attachment 48298


What is the cigar with a white band in the middle.....the wrapper looks pretty funny and rough.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

huskers said:


> What is the cigar with a white band in the middle.....the wrapper looks pretty funny and rough.


It's called a "toilet-bowl special" lots of extra earthy flavors infused... well, you get it.


----------



## maikhorma (Mar 5, 2014)

huskers said:


> What is the cigar with a white band in the middle.....the wrapper looks pretty funny and rough.


It's a collab between Leaf & Bean and Oscar Valladares. This is the Maduro. Simply labled "LEAF by Oscar" and "Maduro". You peel the wrapper off, and it's a normal cigar underneath (I guess I'll have to take their word for it since I haven't had one yet). I had a dream the other night that I smoked it, but forgot to take the wrapper off. Crap was falling everywhere. Was very disappointed in myself when I woke up until I realized it was just a dream.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

maikhorma said:


> It's a collab between Leaf & Bean and Oscar Valladares. This is the Maduro. Simply labled "LEAF by Oscar" and "Maduro". You peel the wrapper off, and it's a normal cigar underneath (I guess I'll have to take their word for it since I haven't had one yet). I had a dream the other night that I smoked it, but forgot to take the wrapper off. Crap was falling everywhere. Was very disappointed in myself when I woke up until I realized it was just a dream.


Thats sounds interesting..........will have to try one!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> haha you're gonna need way more tubes (saw your 1lb setup from earlier)!


Your foresight is appreciable...

Before & After:




It leaves quite a bit more room in the humi, and since the beads are *much* more spread out, I can only imagine they will work hellabetter. But at this point, there were no more tubes to use (for the moment), and I had only transferred the amounts out of the 3 containers from the bottom of the humi in the 1st pic.

Little bead fractures do _sometimes_ fall out, but it's minimal, and this humi is where I store cello'd non-premiums, so no issue. I'll likely keep my little jars for my "Aficionado" humidor, as they work perfectly there, but this is a nice change of pace. Still have yet to see if it's a "game-changer" or not going from one method to the other.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice @SeanTheEvans! How is that RP Decade? I've never had one....gonna pick some up sometime soon hopefully...here's my full setup...pay no attention to the 61RH on the hygro...I've been rearranging sticks all day...It's been teetering between 63-64 for more than a week...haven't recharged at all yet...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> Nice @SeanTheEvans! How is that RP Decade? I've never had one....gonna pick some up sometime soon hopefully...here's my full setup...pay no attention to the 61RH on the hygro...I've been rearranging sticks all day...It's been teetering between 63-64 for more than a week...haven't recharged at all yet...
> View attachment 48385
> 
> View attachment 48386
> ...


Nice man, love the organization, and the presentation - wow! 

(I waited to comment b/c the pics weren't showing at first, but there now)

As for the Decade, I haven't tried it yethwell:, as is the situation with the majority of what is in my humidor. I only smoke a cigar or two a week, and my stash has grown to over 200, so I've actually traded/passed many cigars that I haven't even tried myself yet. I think I've given away at least one of each of my sticks that I bought multiples of, and have tasted maybe half of them.... so I *will* 
let you know how it is when I try it (I have an uncanny memory for coming back to threads/etc. to answer long-ago brought-up questions or to follow-up...),but I can't say much yet. I only bought the RP variety pack that I did, though, because so many of them were specifically recommended by members here on Puff. As much RP bashing as occurs here, I really came out on top with this pack, and the "filler" sticks are two kinds of Mulligans (golf gars), so I don't mind having those either (I golf!), or so I think.... as I haven't tried them yet either... 1stworldproblems:violin:

Anyway, hope this has been helpful for you, as I know this thread finally gave me the kick in the ass to call up Mark and ask him to bring the test tubes over that he spent all his time drilling. It was a lot of effort on my part. But seriously, the tubes seem to be *destroying *my jars in terms of effectiveness. I may consider converting more after this little experiment...


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Nice man, love the organization, and the presentation - wow!
> 
> (I waited to comment b/c the pics weren't showing at first, but there now)
> 
> ...


Thanks! As far as the organization and order...that all goes to my wife...I am a completely disorganized guy hahaha...I really like Rocky Patel...the Connecticut series is my second favorite cigar (next to CAO Black)...just a really nice mellow stick that I can enjoy with a cup of coffee at any time of day...excellent construction, plus the smell doesn't linger like crazy...I'll order some decades when I get a chance...very curious about that one...glad the tubes are working out for ya...I'm pretty happy with my setup...in this crazy winter (Chicago), the HF beads have held up like a champ...consistently 63-65...even with the crazy ambient humidity swings in my apartment due to a radiator...could not be happier with HF!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

So couple of things. I already noted that we have the same humidor. I grew out of mine pretty quickly as soon as the wineador was built. Also didn't help that after I sealed the glass and sealed the drawers that it still leaked humidity in the winter when the ambient dropped into the teens and twenties in my house. There's no getting around that, though, when the humidity is that low. 

Also, you have a nice collection of same make cigars. Mine are so random. I have loads of RPs in a drawer, loads of RyJs in another drawer, and loads of Perdomos... the rest are randoms. Generally samplers I pick up from here, or single sticks from the local B&M. 

Lastly, the Decade is amazing. It's one of the very few that I can smoke after resting with no aging/mellowing required. And that says a lot, because I tend to sit on cigars for a year or more before I bother lighting them up.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

elricfate said:


> So couple of things. I already noted that we have the same humidor. I grew out of mine pretty quickly as soon as the wineador was built. Also didn't help that after I sealed the glass and sealed the drawers that it still leaked humidity in the winter when the ambient dropped into the teens and twenties in my house. There's no getting around that, though, when the humidity is that low.
> 
> Also, you have a nice collection of same make cigars. Mine are so random. I have loads of RPs in a drawer, loads of RyJs in another drawer, and loads of Perdomos... the rest are randoms. Generally samplers I pick up from here, or single sticks from the local B&M.
> 
> Lastly, the Decade is amazing. It's one of the very few that I can smoke after resting with no aging/mellowing required. And that says a lot, because I tend to sit on cigars for a year or more before I bother lighting them up.


Thanks for the input on the Decade...I will hopefully pick some up soon...can't pay the ridiculous prices at my local B&M...I'll have to check out CBid this weekend for some deals...I love this humidor so far...I haven't had any issues as far as leaks, although I'm sure there are leaks through the drawers...the big error I made was keeping all of my beads in the bottom drawers, which kept me recharging every three days or so...since I've used these tubes, I have yet to recharge them (I think its been 15 days or so)...The xikar hygro is absolutely accurate and surprisingly enough the analog is quite accurate (I still make sure they both read the same!). I do want to do a windeador build...just not sure when I will...


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, the seals I have on the drawers are blue painter's tape around the edges to it makes a better seal, not something as drastic as weather stripping or anything. The glass I sealed with silicone around the outer edges (and smoothed out so it's not noticeable). I'm pretty sure because of the MDF there's some leakage through the thin veneer used outside, since there's no lacquer barrier.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> I do want to do a windeador build...just not sure when I will...


I'm with you man. My timeline is based completely when I can find a wine fridge for free/cheap on CL. I don't need temp controls, so I think I'll probably snag a free one this summer when one someone uses for wine has a cooler that takes a crap. Eagerly waiting- and checking each day!


----------

